# Harbor Freight caliper and a cold boring sunday



## phansen39 (Jan 28, 2013)

Picked up a couple HF digital calipers with a coupon.
So made this:










Took a bit of work to get the dual height thing correct.


----------



## PurpLev (Jan 28, 2013)

pretty cool.
what is your intended use for this?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a surface gauge. I made a similar unit myself out of the same cheap HF caliper. Works great. The only enhancement I would recommend is to add a clamp on the upper jaw to accept a replaceable scriber, I don't think the stock jaws will survive long if you use them to scribe layout lines.


----------



## phansen39 (Jan 28, 2013)

The upper tip is just to get an extra 2 inches out of it height wise. I was thinking about carbides tips or adding a scriber and clamp. That will be the next one.


----------

